# Christian Dior Haute Couture Spring Summer 2004 x 82



## Q (11 Aug. 2011)

[FONT=&quot]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

thx JadoreHauteCouture[/FONT]


----------



## DonEnrico (11 Aug. 2011)

Schlimm!!! Danke schön!


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Aug. 2011)

wo sind die Maskenbälle dafür ???  und was kostet dieser "Fummel" ? 
:thx:


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2011)

sehr ausgefallen, danke für die schönen Aufnahmen


----------

